# Re: Lobster Minnie Season 2013



## creekfreak

> Well 1st night was a success as we got our limit.6 per person.The night was beautiful as the moon was so bright you can probably see a boat without lights.The trip from Bayfront to Ceasars creek across Biscayne bay up and back could not be smoother.The visibility was great as we searched for our lobster.We got our limit in just 1 hr and 45 min,but counted more than 10 boats leaving in just 1 hr telling me they were done for the night.As for size of lobster we got like 5 bubba's and the rest were good sizes.Seems like good season as we didnt see much shorts and mostly everyone we spoke to caught they're limit and have got reports from divers and free divers that also done well.Going for round 2 tonight after my sons baseball game.


----------



## RedAnt78

Very nice! Good job!


----------



## BugDopeforENP

That's awesome, I didn't know people harvested lobsters that way. I always thought you could only get them by diving. You and your son have opened up a new world for me. Keep the good reports coming. Great job


----------



## cutrunner

Good job, wish we could do it that way up here
Got 17 yesterday and 9 today by myself freediving
Gettin ready to grill some now
Mmmm


----------



## creekfreak

> Good job, wish we could do it that way up here
> Got 17 yesterday and 9 today by myself freediving
> Gettin ready to grill some now
> Mmmm


I got 18 more on Wednesday night,but took me a lot longer.I got back to the ramp at 5 am.Would have gone out tonight but I tired and you would have to be back to the ramp by midnight.


----------



## creekfreak

> That's awesome, I didn't know people harvested lobsters that way. I always thought you could only get them by diving. You and your son have opened up a new world for me. Keep the good reports coming. Great job


Thanks bud.Good luck.Geat ready for next week when lobster season reopens.


----------



## kamakuras

Nice work. Crossing out of Matheson Hammock was not such a smooth ride. When we got to the flat we were soaked from head to toe. Stuffed the bow a few times on the way back in too.


----------



## JRP

Nice Report Biscayne Bay can definitely get rough for any micros


----------



## creekfreak

> Nice work. Crossing out of Matheson Hammock was not such a smooth ride. When we got to the flat we were soaked from head to toe. Stuffed the bow a few times on the way back in too.


The 2nd night was a Lil bumpy on the way out,but smooth on the way back.4am though.


----------



## creekfreak

> Nice work. Crossing out of Matheson Hammock was not such a smooth ride. When we got to the flat we were soaked from head to toe. Stuffed the bow a few times on the way back in too.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2nd night was a Lil bumpy on the way out,but smooth on the way back.4am though.
Click to expand...

How did u guys do over on the north side.You can keep 12 per person over there.Where I was you can only keep 6.


----------



## firecat1981

Can you explain the technique you guys are using? Is that a spotlight or underwater lights? Looks like a different style dip net too. Where do you look for them? Sandy areas?

Never really done much lobstering, but I will soon have a boat to use down there.


----------



## kamakuras

It was so rough we couldn't both be on the bow and use the trolling motor without swamping the boat. My girlfriend was soaked and not feeling it so we headed in and fished dock lights for tarpon and snook for a couple hours. In years past I have done well up there and the lobsters are always big there. Where I was was still in the park so you can only keep six. Went diving yesterday out of Homestead and did good. 

The 6th it's on! Net at night, dive in the morning.


----------



## creekfreak

> Can you explain the technique you guys are using? Is that a spotlight or underwater lights? Looks like a different style dip net too. Where do you look for them? Sandy areas?
> 
> Never really done much lobstering, but I will soon have a boat to use down there.


http://youtu.be/NMSSXF7BK1Ihttp://youtu.be/ZZ4PZeGuER0


----------



## creekfreak

> Can you explain the technique you guys are using? Is that a spotlight or underwater lights? Looks like a different style dip net too. Where do you look for them? Sandy areas?
> 
> Never really done much lobstering, but I will soon have a boat to use down there.
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/NMSSXF7BK1Ihttp://youtu.be/ZZ4PZeGuER0
Click to expand...

http://youtu.be/heodhdm8pvo


----------



## creekfreak

> Can you explain the technique you guys are using? Is that a spotlight or underwater lights? Looks like a different style dip net too. Where do you look for them? Sandy areas?
> 
> Never really done much lobstering, but I will soon have a boat to use down there.
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/NMSSXF7BK1Ihttp://youtu.be/ZZ4PZeGuER0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://youtu.be/heodhdm8pvo
Click to expand...

sent u a few videos so u can get an idea.I use 2 halogen bulbs 400watt and 300watt,total 700watt that I build into PVC pipe and ends sealed with 5200 and run it with a harbor freight 900watt generator.Hope that helps.


----------



## TwoKids

Just got back from an awesome sportsman week in Marathon.  Lobster were plentiful and the weather was great, good times had by all.  Found the coolest thing in the mouth of a speared grouper.  Never seen this before, it is amazing these fish can swallow and digest a whole spiny lobster.


----------



## cutrunner

Did you eat the lobster?


----------



## TwoKids

> Did you eat the lobster?


Hahaha, ahhh no. Smelled worse than the south end of a northbound donkey. Half of it was marinating in the belly of that grouper for a good day or so... Stank


----------



## kamakuras

I saw a big red diving down there once with the antennas still sticking out of his mouth. He was so weighed down by his meal I just picked him up with my lobster net and swam him to the boat. After some laughs we decided to let him go digest his meal.


----------

